# Dirty Campus  MTB & BMX Dirt Jump Event an der Sporthochschule Köln



## Hamburg040 (26. April 2008)

Hallo, Moin Moin und Alaaf!

Am Mittwoch den 28.5.2008 findet an der Deutschen Sporthochschule Köln der erste Mountainbike und BMX Dirt Jump Event an einer deutschen Uni statt!
12 BMXer und 12 Mountainbiker stellen den Campus dabei gehörig auf den Kopf!
Auf der aus 3 großen Dirt Jumps und einem Wallride bestehenden Strecke kämpfen die Fahrer um ein Preisgeld von insgesamt 1200, sowie schnuckelige Sachpreise.
Der o2 Big Trick Contest prämiert zusätzlich die beste Aktion des Tages.
Abgerundet wir das ganze durch ein umfangreiches Rahmenprogramm:
Moderation, Musik und DJ, Live Act, Barbecue, kühle Getränke, Tombola und Radverleih inklusive...
Neben vielen bekannten Fahrern haben sich auch bereits Tobias Wicke und Benny Korthaus angekündigt.
Das Training beginnt um 10.00 Uhr, der Contest um 17.00 Uhr.
Anschließend gibt es eine After Party vor Ort, die zum späteren Zeitpunkt in einem Kölner Club fortgesetzt wird...

Nähere Informationen gibt's unter::
www.dirtycampus.de

oder eine Email an:
[email protected]


----------



## UniTy (30. Mai 2008)

bei uns gibts nun auch einen Bericht so wie ne Menge Fotos zum Event.

Check this out: 
http://www.unitybikes.de/main.php
http://www.unitybikes.de/images/categories.php?cat_id=165


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

